# Tribe (Indian Giver)



## Hooked (30/10/17)

Has anyone tried this imported juice? It sounds divine! It's described as "A sweet, savory [sic] eliquid treat, Tribe is a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar. a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/10/17)

@Rob Fisher had it before. He was crazy about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (30/10/17)

@Hooked 
Try the following recipe if you into DIY .............
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1265975/Deep Fried Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Just leave out the strawberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @Hooked
> Try the following recipe if you into DIY .............
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1265975/Deep Fried Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> Just leave out the strawberry



@KZOR not into DIY ... yet, but I'm collecting a few recipes here and there for when I start. Thanks so much for this one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/17)

zadiac said:


> @Rob Fisher had it before. He was crazy about it.



@Rob Fisher Who is "he"? Your dog? Good to know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Who is "he"? Your dog? Good to know!


Never heard of someone not knowing who the Skipper is. @Rob Fisher
I guess there is a first for everything 

BTW he prefers cats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (30/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Who is "he"? Your dog? Good to know!



I wouldn't call @Rob Fisher a dog if I were you. He is one of the very high up guys on this forum.

I tagged him in my previous post so he can respond.....hence the @

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/17)

Indian Giver is awesome. It was one of the first non menthols I vaped and finished bottles of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

